# John Deere 6x20 12 speed syncroplus



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the 12 speed transmission in the 6120, 6220, 6320, and 6420 tractors? This would be just the syncronized transmission, not the 12 speed with power reverser. I didnt even realize these were an option, thought the different power quads were all that were offered on these, but looking at one and that is the transmission the owner says it has, whichc is probably why it is so much cheaper than the rest out there with fewer hours. Are these decent, and I am assuming dry clutch so probably clutch change in the near future? Thanks for any information.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I have never actually worked on one but I am pretty sure all of the 6000's have a hydraulic perma-clutch similar to the old 4000 quad range. They use a operating valve. Also I think the reversing option is the only 12 speed as far as I know the synchronize are 3 forward and 1 reverse in 3 ranges, and power quads have 4 forward and reverse in 4 ranges. Again I don't have a lot of experience with 6000 series not really my favorites.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My knowledge of newer JD tractors such as model 6120 is very limited but Permaclutch is listed in Syncroplus trans section of 6120 parts catalog.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I had a 12 speed Syncroplus in a 6200 for a short while. No power reverser. It was ok, but always clutching/shifting. They most always sell for quite a bit less than a powerquad equipped tractor.


----------



## Tennessee Cattleman (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 6300 with the 12 speed SynroPlus transmission without the reverse lever. They are simple and work very well.


----------

